# Punjabi, Hindi, Urdu: (jhuule waalaa) jhuuTaa / jhoTaa / jhoNTaa / jhuuNTaa



## aevynn

(is threD meN "juuThaa/jhuuTaa/..." ma3ne/maane "kisii aur kaa khaayaa hu'aa" aur "jhuuT(h)aa" ma3ne/maane "jhuuT(h) bolne waalaa" ke baare meN baat-chiit kii ga'ii thii. meraa matlab yahaaN in shabdoN se nahiiN hai.)

maiN kal-parsoN jhuuloN par khelte hu'e bachchoN ke paas se guzar rahaa thaa ki(h) ek shabd mere dhyaan meN aayaa: "jhuuTaa." kuchh misaal:
​bachche jhuule par jhuuTe le rahe haiN​maaN bachche ko jhuule par jhuuTe de rahii thiiN​janmaaShTmii par kriShNR jii kii muurti(i) ko jhuule par biThaa_kar jhuuTe di'e​waGairah​​ye(h) shabd mere dimaaG meN aa_kar kuchh aTak saa gayaa, shaayad is_li'e ki(h) mujhe is_kaa ko'ii ek_dam SaHii(H) angrezii tarjumA nahiiN suujhaa. ghar pahuNch_kar maiN_ne inTarnet par sarch kii, aur ye(h) dekh_ke baRii Hairaanii hu'ii ki(h) Google par is_ke bahut hii kam hiTs aate haiN...!

Platts SaaHab se puuchhaa, to wahaaN bhii jhuule waalaa "jhuuTaa" to nahiiN milaa, magar "jhoTaa" aur "jhoNTaa" mil ga'e. urduu luGat meN bhii "jhoTaa" aur "jhoNTaa" darj haiN, aur shabd_saagar meN Sirf "jhoTaa." maiN_ne is shabd ke ye(h) donoN ruup kabhii nahiiN sune the. thoRii aur chhaan-biin karne par mujhe ye(h) blAug posT milii:


> dillii ke bachche jhuulaa jhuulte haiN yaa kisii savaarii par baiThte haiN to us_meN jo hichkole un_ko milte haiN, un_ko "jhuuTaa" kahte haiN. yadi(i) ko'ii bachchaa pahle se jhuule par baiThaa jhuul rahaa ho aur duusraa bachchaa us_ke paas jhuulaa jhuulne kii garaz se jaa'e to wo(h) kahe_gaa ki(h) "mujhe bhii kuchh jhuuTe de de," yaanii/ya3nii mujhe bhii jhuule par apne saath biThaa le aur do-chaar pheraa jhuul lene de.


maiN_ne jhuuloN waalii 3umr dillii ke aas_paas hii bitaa'ii thii, magar maiN phir bhii aap sab ke saath is jaankaarii kii taHqiiqaat karnaa chaahtaa thaa! kyaa dillii ke baahar jhuule waale "jhuuToN" ko "jhoTaa" yaa "jhoNTaa" hii kahaa jaataa hai? aap sab apne bachpan meN jhuuloN par khelte waqt kaun_saa shabd iste3maal karte the?


----------



## Pokeflute

mere paas Oxford ka capaa huaa Hindi-English dictionary hai isliye aapke savaal ko dekhkar shabd DhoonDhte paRhaa.

jhoNtaa ke nice ye mil gayaa:


> झोंटा - (m) <snip> 3. swing, swaying - झोंटा-झोंटी <snip>



shayad yeh rahaa aapkaa shabd

EDIT: afsos hai ki झुट se lekar झोठा tak padh liyaa par koi aur aisaa shabd nahin milaa, alaavaa झोंटा ke


----------



## Qureshpor

aevynn said:


> (is threD meN "juuThaa/jhuuTaa/..." ma3ne/maane "kisii aur kaa khaayaa hu'aa" aur "jhuuT(h)aa" ma3ne/maane "jhuuT(h) bolne waalaa" ke baare meN baat-chiit kii ga'ii thii. meraa matlab yahaaN in shabdoN se nahiiN hai.)
> 
> maiN kal-parsoN jhuuloN par khelte hu'e bachchoN ke paas se guzar rahaa thaa ki(h) ek shabd mere dhyaan meN aayaa: "jhuuTaa." kuchh misaal:
> ​bachche jhuule par jhuuTe le rahe haiN​maaN bachche ko jhuule par jhuuTe de rahii thiiN​janmaaShTmii par kriShNR jii kii muurti(i) ko jhuule par biThaa_kar jhuuTe di'e​waGairah​​ye(h) shabd mere dimaaG meN aa_kar kuchh aTak saa gayaa, shaayad is_li'e ki(h) mujhe is_kaa ko'ii ek_dam SaHii(H) angrezii tarjumA nahiiN suujhaa. ghar pahuNch_kar maiN_ne inTarnet par sarch kii, aur ye(h) dekh_ke baRii Hairaanii hu'ii ki(h) Google par is_ke bahut hii kam hiTs aate haiN...!
> 
> Platts SaaHab se puuchhaa, to wahaaN bhii jhuule waalaa "jhuuTaa" to nahiiN milaa, magar "jhoTaa" aur "jhoNTaa" mil ga'e. urduu luGat meN bhii "jhoTaa" aur "jhoNTaa" darj haiN, aur shabd_saagar meN Sirf "jhoTaa." maiN_ne is shabd ke ye(h) donoN ruup kabhii nahiiN sune the. thoRii aur chhaan-biin karne par mujhe ye(h) blAug posT milii:
> 
> maiN_ne jhuuloN waalii 3umr dillii ke aas_paas hii bitaa'ii thii, magar maiN phir bhii aap sab ke saath is jaankaarii kii taHqiiqaat karnaa chaahtaa thaa! kyaa dillii ke baahar jhuule waale "jhuuToN" ko "jhoTaa" yaa "jhoNTaa" hii kahaa jaataa hai? aap sab apne bachpan meN jhuuloN par khelte waqt kaun_saa shabd iste3maal karte the?


اِس لفظ کے لئے اتنی لمبی تمہید اور وہ بھی یہ سمجھتے ہوئے کہ شاید اِس کا منبع اردو یا ہندی ہے۔

میرے بھائی کسی پنجابی سے پوچھ لیتے تو وہ آپ کو بتاتا کہ یہ لفظ دراصل پنجابی والے برتتے ہیں اور اِس کا صحیح نہ کہ صحی اور نہ ہی

   کےہیں۔ a ride ہے اور اِس کے معنے یا معنی ch_huuTaa سہی تَلَفُّظ چہُوٹا


----------



## littlepond

"jhoNTaa" for me: I have never heard of "jhoTaa" or "jhuuTaa" in this sense.


----------



## aevynn

Qureshpor said:


> اِس لفظ کے لئے اتنی لمبی تمہید اور وہ بھی یہ سمجھتے ہوئے کہ شاید اِس کا منبع اردو یا ہندی ہے۔۔۔ یہ لفظ دراصل پنجابی والے برتتے ہیں اور اِس کا صحیح۔۔۔ تَلَفُّظ چہُوٹا ch_huuTaa ہے۔۔۔


ab agar ko'ii aHmaq zindagii-bhar is shabd ko Sirf "hindustaanii" jumloN meN suntaa aur boltaa aayaa hai, aur wo(h) bhii "hindustaaniyaa'e hu'e" talaffuz meN, to shaayad ye(h) Galtii naaqaabil-e-m(u3)aafii to nahiiN!  

ye(h) xayaal mere dimaaG se guzraa bhii nahiiN thaa ki(h) is lafz kii jaR panjaabii ho_gii. lambii tamhiid bhii bas apnii Hairaanii jataane ke li'e thii, ki(h) ye(h) jaanaa-pahchaanaa-saa shabd inTarnet par lag_bhag naa_paid kaise...! magar naa_paid hai nahiiN: ਝੂਟਾ



Qureshpor said:


> میرے بھائی کسی پنجابی سے پوچھ لیتے۔۔۔


is foram par puuch_kar "kisii" panjaabii se hii nahiiN, ek maahir-e-zabaan panjaabii se siikhne ko mil gayaa! 

aur @littlepond jii kaa tajurbA bhii sunne ko mil gayaa, jis_se is baat ki(h) bhii thoRii taHqiiqaat ho ga'ii ki(h) is shabd kaa ye(h) ruup chaahe dillii kii hindii meN 3aam ho, dillii ke baahar kii hindii meN shaayad utnaa nahiiN. shukriyA, @littlepond jii!


----------



## aevynn

In case any of you were feeling like we hadn't yet rounded out a full set of versions of this word... I found _jhuuNTaa_ in a print version of a Rajpal Hindi Dictionary as well!


----------



## littlepond

aevynn said:


> In case any of you were feeling like we hadn't yet rounded out a full set of versions of this word... I found _jhuuNTaa_ in a print version of a Rajpal Hindi Dictionary as well!



I've heard _jhuuNTaa_.


----------



## aevynn

littlepond said:


> "jhoNTaa" for me





littlepond said:


> I've heard _jhuuNTaa_.


Do you have any regional/dialectal/etc associations with jhoNTaa and jhuuNTaa?


----------



## Qureshpor

aevynn said:


> In case any of you were feeling like we hadn't yet rounded out a full set of versions of this word... I found _jhuuNTaa_ in a print version of a Rajpal Hindi Dictionary as well!
> 
> View attachment 67852





aevynn said:


> In case any of you were feeling like we hadn't yet rounded out a full set of versions of this word... I found _jhuuNTaa_ in a print version of a Rajpal Hindi Dictionary as well!
> View attachment 67852


What's the full name of this dictionary? peNg/piiNg is not quite the same (in meaning) as the word you originally had in mind. In Punjabi, a "ch_huuTaa" can be a ride in a fair, on an animal, on a bicycle, car, bus, aeroplane or even a space rocket!


----------



## aevynn

Qureshpor said:


> What's the full name of this dictionary?


डॉ॰ हरदेव बाहरी, "राजपाल हिन्दी शब्दकोश" (संस्करण 2012).



Qureshpor said:


> peNg/piiNg is not quite the same (in meaning) as the word you originally had in mind.


I agree! But many dictionaries do a bad job of distinguishing nuances of similar words. Urdu Lughat also uses the word peNg when defining jhoNTaa, and so does Shabdsagar when defining jhoTaa, and this print dictionary is generally worse than the online ones I usually use (which is why I rarely use it...).



Qureshpor said:


> In Punjabi, a "ch_huuTaa" can be a ride in a fair, on an animal, on a bicycle, car, bus, aeroplane or even a space rocket!


Interesting! I've only ever heard this word used more specifically for rides that involves some kind of back-and-forth (or side-to-side) motion -- like swings, but it could also be a swaying/lurching ride in a car or bus or on an animal or something like that. (So, for example, I'd be surprised to hear it used for smooth and constant-speed motion in a car on a completely flat and well-paved road.)


----------



## Qureshpor

aevynn said:


> डॉ॰ हरदेव बाहरी, "राजपाल हिन्दी शब्दकोश" (संस्करण 2012).
> 
> 
> I agree! But many dictionaries do a bad job of distinguishing nuances of similar words. Urdu Lughat also uses the word peNg when defining jhoNTaa, and so does Shabdsagar when defining jhoTaa, and this print dictionary is generally worse than the online ones I usually use (which is why I rarely use it...).
> 
> 
> Interesting! I've only ever heard this word used more specifically for rides that involves some kind of back-and-forth (or side-to-side) motion -- like swings, but it could also be a _lurching_ ride in a car or bus or on an animal or something like that. (So, for example, I'd be surprised to hear it used for smooth and constant-speed motion in a car on a completely flat and well-paved road.)


The exact equivalent for ch_huuTaa is the Urdu word savaarii.


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> peNg/piiNg is not quite the same (in meaning) as the word you originally had in mind. In Punjabi, a "ch_huuTaa" can be a ride in a fair, on an animal, on a bicycle, car, bus, aeroplane or even a space rocket!





			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> The exact equivalent for ch_huuTaa is the Urdu word savaarii.


Could you please shed light on the usage and meaning of _jhuuTnaa/ch'uuTnaa _in Punjabi considering the following Punjabi example?

_fer piiNg pyaar dii *ch'uuTaaN* ge_​_aa chaliye lameyaaN ruuTaaN te_​
_phir piiNg pyaar kii *jhooleN ge* _or_ *savaar kareN* ge...?_

Would the usage for_ any kind of ride/savaarii _just be an extension of _swing_?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Type in the word جھوٹا after selecting Shahmukhi in this dictionary.

Punjabi(Gurmukhi,Shahmukhi) to English Dictionary:: RCPLT Punjabi University, Patiala


----------



## littlepond

aevynn said:


> Do you have any regional/dialectal/etc associations with jhoNTaa and jhuuNTaa?



I don't have any strong regional associations--or memories--with these words, but western UP is the only place where I could've heard them, given that that is the area I have frequented the most in the Hindi belt.


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> ^ Type in the word جھوٹا after selecting Shahmukhi in this dictionary.


It isn't quite a clear answer, but thank you nonetheless!


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> اِس لفظ کے لئے اتنی لمبی تمہید اور وہ بھی یہ سمجھتے ہوئے کہ شاید اِس کا منبع اردو یا ہندی ہے۔
> 
> میرے بھائی کسی پنجابی سے پوچھ لیتے تو وہ آپ کو بتاتا کہ یہ لفظ دراصل پنجابی والے برتتے ہیں اور اِس کا صحیح نہ کہ صحی اور نہ ہی
> 
> کےہیں۔ a ride ہے اور اِس کے معنے یا معنی ch_huuTaa سہی تَلَفُّظ چہُوٹا


اِس لفظ کے لئے پنجابی والے ہُوٹا بھی استعمال کرتے ہیں۔


----------



## aevynn

Alfaaz said:


> Would the usage for_ any kind of ride/savaarii _just be an extension of _swing_?


I know your questions were not addressed to me, Alfaaz jii, and they shouldn't be: they appeared to be questions about Punjabi and I am not even remotely qualified to say anything about Punjabi.

However, I can at least comment on the "Hindustanified" version that I am familiar with, and in regard to _this_, your above-quoted hypothesis seems accurate to me: using _jhuuTaa_ for rides other than swings feels to me like a metaphorical extension of the "core" usage for swings. I have only ever heard and used the word _jhuuTaa_ for rides that have something "swing-like" about them (eg, the "lurching" rides that I tried to describe in #10 above, but the dictionary entries that @Qureshpor jii linked us to in #13 also reminded me that I have likely also heard it used for "thrilling" rides). The "core meaning" of the word feels to me to be about swings (which is why I titled this thread as I did! )


----------



## Qureshpor

I have always known the word to have the same meaning as the dictionary described. No extension of the “core” meaning. I have not come across this word in Urdu.


----------

